# multiplicador binario de 4 bits



## c3sar (Jun 22, 2006)

Necesito el diagrama y las pistas para la construccion de un multiplicador binario de 4 bits o si pudieran decirme donde encontrar esto, me seria de mucha ayuda, gracias.


----------



## mario18560 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fíjate en el siguiente link.

www.cse.nd.edu/courses/cse221/www/labs/MG6_HD6.pdf 

Tal vez te sirva.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## mario18560 (Sep 25, 2006)

Aca te envio este esquema.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## darck_khronos (Nov 11, 2008)

mario18560 dijo:
			
		

> Aca te envio este esquema.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.




De casualidad no tendras el .Hex que metiste a tu memoria?


----------



## wosuej (Jun 13, 2009)

como se llama el integrado q utilizastes!?lo busco por 2716 y no me sale nada:S `por favor ayudaaaa


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 13, 2009)

Es una memoria EPROM de 16k, ya es algo vieja y no dudaria que estuviera obsoleta.. .

http://www.futurlec.com/Memory/2716.shtml


----------

